# Casper the Klee Kai is one year old!



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

It's Casper's birthday! Time for pictures and a few videos!

Here he is when I first got him. He was nine weeks old.















Getting schooled by the cat (don't worry, Allin never uses his claws on the dogs). Note the tuft of grey fur on the floor -- Cas pulled that out of poor Allin:






His ears stood up at 10 weeks!



















12 weeks, using a treat ball for the first time:






By 13 weeks he was looking a bit lanky:










At 15 weeks, one of my favorite photos of him:










Four months old, at the beach for the first time:










And trying to play with some wild foxes:






More in the next post...


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Five months:



















At six months he was all legs:










Eight months, filling out a bit:










Jump to 10 months:










11 months, playing with Crystal:















And today!




























Happy birthday, Casper!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Happy birthday Casper! I've been watching for your post because I knew his birthday was not long after Buffy's.

Hehe I love this pic since it makes Crystal look like a giant.


Crantastic said:


>


But, all your pics are lovely and great videos too. I hope he has a fun day. How nice that he has all that snow to run around in.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

He loves the snow!

Crystal really does look like a giant in the old pics! It's fun to see how Casper got bigger and bigger compared to her.




























(I ran and took that last one specifically for this post, haha.)


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Ooh, it's neat to watch him grow in comparison to her. The first one is adorable, and I like how Crystal always has a mini tennis ball in those pics. He looks so grown up in the last one.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Yaayy!!! Happy birthday, Casper!!! 

I do hope you realize that he is number 1 on my "DF Dogs to Steal" list 

He looks sooo handsome and grown up!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Haha, you live pretty far from me, so I'm not too worried.  However, if you want him this week, I'd almost be tempted to give him to you! He tore a little hole in the couch and then he realized it was full of stuffing. He LOVES to de-stuff things... so now I have to watch him constantly to make sure he stays off the couch, because every time he gets up there he tries to rip more holes. He managed to make the first one bigger and make another small one while my mother was watching him the other day.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

I wonder what they get out of destuffing things lela does that all the time. I really LOVE your photos I mean they are really fantastic. I also love the comparison photos with Crystal and it IS totally cute she has the tennis ball in all of them. I haven't watched the vids yet but I am going to you should post in my vday thread with something lovey dovey between the two of them !


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Such a handsome boy! Man, those foxes are brave. I get a lot of wild animals around my place, but no foxes. They just came right up to the dogs!


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

LOL i loe that last video they just kinda hop around each other trying to figure out what to do and he is holding the stick like here throw this thing so I can catch it ..come on the hooman throws it ..throw it I say!


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday Casper! I remember when you brought him home...he was cute then and he is cute now! Fabulous.

And I love th epic you took just for the post.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Labmom4 said:


> Such a handsome boy! Man, those foxes are brave. I get a lot of wild animals around my place, but no foxes. They just came right up to the dogs!


Those foxes were beautiful. The whole family lived under that building (a restaurant downtown). I was worried they wouldn't make it (there were many people, dogs and cars around), but I believe all five kits grew big enough and then took off for their own territories. 

Dad, Mom, some of the babies:


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh how I love Casper! I've only seen one Klee Kai in person, and boy are they cute! They're definitely on my to-own list one day. I can see it now: I'll have a full sled team of Huskies, and a Klee Kai sitting in the sled like a little prince.


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday Casper! Beautiful dogs , both of them. Fantastic pictures , too


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

JessRU09 said:


> Oh how I love Casper! I've only seen one Klee Kai in person, and boy are they cute! They're definitely on my to-own list one day. I can see it now: I'll have a full sled team of Huskies, and a Klee Kai sitting in the sled like a little prince.


i've thought of that same picture lol
i love casper, he really turned me around on the breed and although i'm a bigger dog type person, i think i could live with klee kai!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Crantastic said:


> Those foxes were beautiful. The whole family lived under that building (a restaurant downtown). I was worried they wouldn't make it (there were many people, dogs and cars around), but I believe all five kits grew big enough and then took off for their own territories.
> 
> Dad, Mom, some of the babies:


They're beautiful! Kinda makes ya want to go pet one, huh?  I almost did that with some baby skunks that came into my garage. LOL! My husband about had me committed! I scare myself sometimes.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

I have actually seen a case on animal planet where a fox was actually a pet, it was a special circumstance and the fox was just soo interesting it really is like a cat and dog made cuteness! They play like a cat but can learn like a dog they are affectionate but kinda feel like a cat in the ways that they own you and not the other way around lol. I don't promote owning animals like foxes in normal situations but can't say it wouldn't be cute to have your own little Todd hanging around!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

My mother and her siblings had pet foxes as a kid. Her dad bought them to raise and kill for their fur (fur farming was a VERY big thing here on PEI back in the day) but the kids ended up loving them and wouldn't let him kill them. Mom said they weren't really like dogs, but they were gentle with the kids and they had a lot of fun playing with them.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

What an interesting pet to grow up with! I think that is really neat. I would always want to take my fox everywhere but people would think me insane I guess


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I forgot to start with the pics from his breeder, when he was just a tiny little thing. 



















Terminator puppy:










With his siblings:


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

MY GOSH! HE IS JUST SO SQUEE And is that mommy in that last picture stealing a kiss!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday Casper! That video with the treat ball made me smile so big! It was fun to see him thinking and figuring it out.


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

Happy birthday Casper! What a handsome guy he's growng up to be! Such striking features. He's beautiful!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Crantastic said:


> Haha, you live pretty far from me, so I'm not too worried.  However, if you want him this week, I'd almost be tempted to give him to you! He tore a little hole in the couch and then he realized it was full of stuffing. He LOVES to de-stuff things... so now I have to watch him constantly to make sure he stays off the couch, because every time he gets up there he tries to rip more holes. He managed to make the first one bigger and make another small one while my mother was watching him the other day.


Yeahhh we have had our share of attempted couch murders here, too! Cas would be in good company 

You can ship him down here for a bit! It's actually cold-ish down here so he would feel right at home


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

JessRU09 said:


> Oh how I love Casper! I've only seen one Klee Kai in person, and boy are they cute! They're definitely on my to-own list one day. I can see it now: I'll have a full sled team of Huskies, and a Klee Kai sitting in the sled like a little prince.


My thoughts exactly Jess


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I think Casper would be offended if he wasn't allowed to run with the big dogs. 

Thanks for the birthday wishes, everyone! He had a good day. I was off work all day today, so after the snow photoshoot, we went for a nice walk (it was too cold for Crystal, so it was just me and him) and I gave him a new Skinneeez polar bear to destroy.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Omygosh I cannot believe he's ONE!!! I still remember you talking about bringing him home from the airport and everything. Time passes way, way too quickly! Happy birthday Casper!


----------

